# NORTH WALES CAMP SITES



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone can anyone recommend any sites in north wales, we usually go to LLYN GWYNANT nr BETSW-Y-COED which is ideal as it is just a hugh field with mountains surrounding it with a lake and a stream running thru (and we are allowed to have camp fires) the only problem is there is no electric hook up.
Just for a change we are looking for similar with hook up
anyone help?
thanks michelle and pete


----------



## 88923 (May 10, 2005)

I went to the Beddgelert forest camp site last year and had a terrible time. It was expensive, you couldnt go out because of midges and the place was virtually in the shade all day. Yes, I expected the shade bit because it's in a forest but it really was dark and depressing.  

I got the impression that the warden didnt like mh's much. He tried to make me move from my (dark) pitch to an even darker one because a caravan needed to put his awning up and I didnt have an awning.........

He arrived at some unearthly hour, well it was about 0830 but I was on my hols, and just hammered on the door shouting 'you've got to move, this place is for caravans only'.

Needless to say I didnt move but it really spoilt the place for me.

The walks from the site are fantastic and the views of Snowdon wonderful, though that's all it had going for it in my experience. No doubt, someone else will have had a fantastic time there!!!

Just something to think about if you're going to that area.

Banjo 8)


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that banjo but if u like the area go to the plaCe i Mentioned aboVe its about 5Mins up the Mountain outside beddgelert and u dont get pestered it is a loVely plaCe>
(please eXCuse type i spilt soMe wkd on MY laptop keys and its playin up )


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

We had a look at the forestry commission site last year and thought it a bit enclosed so ended up here
http://www.beddgelerttourism.com/CaeDuCampsite.htm
It wasn't quite as pretty as in the picture, we stayed end of september, but is large and has an open feel about it with great views and very peaceful.
Water was a bit difficult for motorhomes to get close to though, toilets and showers were good.
Would stay again
Jules


----------



## 88916 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Michelle & Pete
We stayed at Bryn Gloch campsite a couple of years ago . 
It was a very good campsite good showers and toilets lovely views and well managed. It is situated between Beddgelert and Caernarfon.
There is a very nice pub less than a mile away does very good tasty meals.
They have their own website if you want more details


----------

